# Stars Makeup Haven Swatches



## Jangsara (Sep 30, 2009)

*Bee's Knees:*









*Champagne:*




* NO SWATCH*

*Mimosa:*




* NO SWATCH*

*Over the Moon:*









*Light My Fire:*









*Flare for the dramatic:*









*Shimmerbrick:*









*Wine Not? :*









*Plum Crazy:*









*Walking After Midnight:*









*1492:*









*Fresh:*









*Limelight:*









*Metro:*









*Frenzy:*


----------



## Jangsara (Dec 17, 2009)

(From left to right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rush Hour, Fireflies, Call a Treuse, X-treme, Teal Tuesday,

Scandalous, Fantasy, Striptease, Pandora, Ultra Violet,​Foxy, Fifi, Chic, Glitz, Euphoria


----------



## Jangsara (Jun 27, 2010)

Better swatches of what I have:


----------



## gracetre123 (Jul 15, 2010)

does anybody have EVERGREEN to compare with TEAL TUEDAY??? thanks...


----------

